# working out an old lady



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I have an old pitbull that I took to a conformation show this month. I'd like to know if there are any exercises I can do w/ her to build muscle mass without harming or overworking her? All the stuff I've done thus far has definitely made her stronger, but she's been doing them here and there over her whole life. This is a post from another board I visit. I'm just going to post it here, so whoever is commenting has an idea of what she's been doing. And no, I do not have access to a pool or lake for swimming. Dog is 11yrs old. She received a 2nd place "Best Old Family Red Nose," ribbon. And first place at another show the following week in her age class. It was our first time ever. I'll see if I can post a pic at some point. 

Thanks guys. She's a pretty athletic dog. I always watch her and cut her workouts short because I know pits can take a lot and hide a lot of their discomfort or strain. 

This is what we've been doing over the past 4wks.: 2mi. bike ride at least twice a wk. 2mi. walk (I'm really being dragged around the park by the dog; pitbulls just never stop pulling. even at the end of a 26' flexi-lead), tire drag for 5 min. (motorcycle tire is bungeed to pulling harness), 20min. wlk w/ 3lbs. wt collar. I think she's worked the flirt pole twice this past month, for 5 - 8min. sessions (I don't have animal hide, so her interest for it is not particularly heightened w/ the stuffed rat attached at the end







. And lastly, she's only been on my friend's springpole maybe 3x's in the past month as well. We've done all these things in varying degrees throughout the past month or month and a half. I was wanting to bulk her musculature up a bit. She's been doing most of these things her entire life w/ me, so I'm thinking either her muscles are accustomed to the work load and I need to "up the ante." Or, I need to improve her nutrition (just started R. Abady High Stress/Competition feed w/ raw. Just, as in 48hrs ago), or she's old and just won't really be able to build that much more muscle mass. I don't have access to a pool, lake, or body of water. I wish. A friend has a mill, but there's no carpet on it. I'd like to find something that will build shoulders, forearms, and back. She could require better nutrition, so we'll see what the Abady does. Should I add wt or increase the time frames? If I get time I will post a photo of her present condition. Thanks all for the suggestions. They are much appreciated.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

My knee jerk reaction is why? Why after 11 years do you want to "beef her up"? You should just do what she enjoys in her late years, she's earned it. So she only placed second in the senior class, if that's your motivation? Switching to RAW is always a good idea to me though and may be just what she needs.



Zakia Days said:


> I have an old pitbull that I took to a conformation show this month. I'd like to know if there are any exercises I can do w/ her to build muscle mass without harming or overworking her? All the stuff I've done thus far has definitely made her stronger, but she's been doing them here and there over her whole life. This is a post from another board I visit. I'm just going to post it here, so whoever is commenting has an idea of what she's been doing. And no, I do not have access to a pool or lake for swimming. Dog is 11yrs old. She received a 2nd place "Best Old Family Red Nose," ribbon. And first place at another show the following week in her age class. It was our first time ever. I'll see if I can post a pic at some point.
> 
> Thanks guys. She's a pretty athletic dog. I always watch her and cut her workouts short because I know pits can take a lot and hide a lot of their discomfort or strain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

How old is that in people years????? 

As Ed says..........Why??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> How old is that in people years?????
> 
> As Ed says..........Why??


so she looks better to enter conformation events I assume...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Worthy cause..........vampires walk among us.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree...keeping her lean muscle mass up is great, but I do not really see the need to do the conditioning exercises like spring pole or tire drags. I would recommend swimming the most strongly, if there is even a remote possibility of using it. You do not want her to tear a cruciate or something at this age. Don't get me wrong, it is super important to keep these old guys and gals going for their physical and mental health. Stretching and massage at this age is going to be very important too. If she was a herding breed, I'd tell you to give a little low key herding a try. My old Rottweiler loved it and we took her out one last time before she died. She just lit up like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I would also have to ask why. I have an 11 yo cattle dog my best ex trialing dog. She is still a dynamo, we go for a good walk around parts of my farm twice a day, have some fun through the agility tunnels every now and then. I can swim her as I have a pool. I have a DVD from Chris Zink on stretching and conditioning and there are some exercises in there that would be suitable especially for keeping the back end from deteriorating, which often happens in old dogs.

The comment about the cruciate is valid. I used to look after a friends pitbull from time to time and this dog at 12 yo was a ball of muscle and absolutely fulll on despite often pulling up sore after heavy exercise. She was a machine and she did end up doing her cruciate.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Forgot to mention since I was on my phone typing...this is a general recommendation for anyone with an older adult/senior dog. Proprioception exercises are excellent. Proprioception is how the body knows where it is in space. For most dogs (especially GSDs), it is the hind end they have the most issues with, so exercises like teaching sit pretty, walking over cavalettis, wearing bear bells on the back feet, and so on are very good for getting the dogs to pick their back legs up. Tugging, walking, or balancing on a slightly deflated air mattress or fitness ball (they make these for dogs now as well) is excellent for this as well.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Forgot to mention since I was on my phone typing...this is a general recommendation for anyone with an older adult/senior dog. Proprioception exercises are excellent. Proprioception is how the body knows where it is in space. For most dogs (especially GSDs), it is the hind end they have the most issues with, so exercises like teaching sit pretty, walking over cavalettis, wearing bear bells on the back feet, and so on are very good for getting the dogs to pick their back legs up. Tugging, walking, or balancing on a slightly deflated air mattress or fitness ball (they make these for dogs now as well) is excellent for this as well.


Yes there is a section on proprioception in the DVD I have and something I work on with all my dogs. Sitting pretty is a good one too for those core muscles. Walking backwards is another one I get my oldie to do and pulling out diagonal legs so she is balancing on 2.

I have an eggball (fitball) from clean run and my dogs love getting on to it. It can be as vigourous or gentle as you want. I get my old dog to lie or sit on it and gently wobble it, while my BC and other young dogs do more vigourous balancing and stretching exercises on it. My young BC goes crazy for it and amazes me with his balancing antics.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A dog's genetics are what they are just like people. Some are naturally cut and some will never be anymore then...what they are. You can't go beyond your natural potential without drugs and that's a looser's choice. JMHO of course. :twisted:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Forgot to mention since I was on my phone typing...this is a general recommendation for anyone with an older adult/senior dog. Proprioception exercises are excellent. Proprioception is how the body knows where it is in space. For most dogs (especially GSDs), it is the hind end they have the most issues with, so exercises like teaching sit pretty, walking over cavalettis, wearing bear bells on the back feet, and so on are very good for getting the dogs to pick their back legs up. Tugging, walking, or balancing on a slightly deflated air mattress or fitness ball (they make these for dogs now as well) is excellent for this as well.


My 15 yr old husky is says counter-surfing is good for this also....


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> A dog's genetics are what they are just like people. Some are naturally cut and some will never be anymore then...what they are. You can't go beyond your natural potential without drugs and that's a looser's choice. JMHO of course. :twisted:


I think what you can do for old dogs is to keep them lean and healthy and their hind ends engaged with low impact suitable exercises regardless of their genetics. Some dogs do naturally muscle more than others within the same breed and obviously a dogs structure will also influence what you might do. 

For an old dog I wouldnt be trying to body build, but I would be keeping the dog fit in keeping with the age, breed, structure and knowledge that you have of that particular dog. They do differ. 

I know a person who is still running their 12 yo small breed dog in agility and the dog is definitely up for it and physically capable at those small dog heights. 

I would not make that choice for my favourite old trialing dog because allthough she is willing, I know physically she is not up to it. But she does love to help out with my easy training whethers when I have them in the yards, particularly if she can have a sly munch on sheep poo.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> I have an old pitbull that I took to a conformation show this month. I'd like to know if there are any exercises I can do w/ her to build muscle mass without harming or overworking her? All the stuff I've done thus far has definitely made her stronger, but she's been doing them here and there over her whole life. This is a post from another board I visit. I'm just going to post it here, so whoever is commenting has an idea of what she's been doing. And no, I do not have access to a pool or lake for swimming. Dog is 11yrs old. She received a 2nd place "Best Old Family Red Nose," ribbon. And first place at another show the following week in her age class. It was our first time ever. I'll see if I can post a pic at some point.
> 
> Thanks guys. She's a pretty athletic dog. I always watch her and cut her workouts short because I know pits can take a lot and hide a lot of their discomfort or strain.
> 
> ...


Not sure if these uploaded, but here's some photos of the "old lady." Was trying to do some minimal strength training to pronounce her musculature while letting her enjoy herself. Before a month ago, she'd never worked a springpole. She loved it, so i bought her one. She has a very good overall structure w/o any weakness. i monitor her every move. I also found a water hole not too far from me, so we will take advantage of the swimming in a week or two. Thanks again everyone.


----------

